# Urine rash on 13 year old from incontinence- what helps?



## Willowsgirl20 (Jan 15, 2020)

Noticed our Willow has been leaving wet spots on her bed and couch. She looses a little urine and I know she is trying to keep herself clean and I catch her licking herself. However her vulva is red (spayed so its not heat) and it looks like its probably due to the urine causing the irritation. Our vet prescribed medicated wipes (Ketoconazole and Chloroxylenol) but they are so small and to use them on her privates is a horrible task (they are the size of acne wipes) and she struggles and tries to get away when we do it as it must burn also? 
Trying baby wipes also since they are bigger- but either seem to be extremely painful for her. 
I thought about using some cool water and softly spraying her down daily to keep her clean and cool . I have read some folks used diaper cream but the zinc can be harmful if licked off. I have read COCONUT oil will help but I am concerned about it making it any worse. 
Any other suggestions? We are not using a diaper as its not every night in which we see the pots. I am worried to use mild dog shampoo there on her privates for fear of irritating it even more. 

Suggestions? 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

That sounds painful for her. I don’t have experience with this type of problem but I have had success fighting and clearing up hot spots just by cleaning them, patting dry and then applying powdered colostrum to the area. It may help your girls skin and if she licks it off, no worries as it is an oral supplement that helps the immune system. But do your own research or ask your vet so you feel comfortable trying it. It has been researched and used in wound and surgical site dressings.

I hope she feels better


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

My old guy was dealing with this. I kept a hospital pad in the bottom of his crate and used baby wipes to clean him a few times a day. When I first noticed it I used diaper rash cream, it's great stuff but likely toxic so do be mindful if she is a licker.


----------



## Willowsgirl20 (Jan 15, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> My old guy was dealing with this. I kept a hospital pad in the bottom of his crate and used baby wipes to clean him a few times a day. When I first noticed it I used diaper rash cream, it's great stuff but likely toxic so do be mindful if she is a licker.


Thank you! Yeah diaper rash cream not an option as she is a licker


----------



## Willowsgirl20 (Jan 15, 2020)

Heartandsoul said:


> That sounds painful for her. I don’t have experience with this type of problem but I have had success fighting and clearing up hot spots just by cleaning them, patting dry and then applying powdered colostrum to the area. It may help your girls skin and if she licks it off, no worries as it is an oral supplement that helps the immune system. But do your own research or ask your vet so you feel comfortable trying it. It has been researched and used in wound and surgical site dressings.
> 
> I hope she feels better


I will look into that! COlustrum is basically the pre milk (powdered) from a cow right? I know its full of nutrients.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Willowsgirl20 said:


> Thank you! Yeah diaper rash cream not an option as she is a licker


I did use coconut oil on some of his ouchies, he got a bit of an infection in one of his old man callouses and it worked like a dream.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes that is correct. I use BioStarUS Colostrum-38. It is a good quality product. No vested interest other than I like and use it.

What ever you decide to use, maybe keep a cone on her for a couple days so she won’t lick off what ever you apply.


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

Camomile tea, oatmeal and calendula are also soothers. You would have to look at lotion ingredients. You can make a spray or light paste combo. When mine get hot spots, I put a warm soaked tea bag on the spots and it helps. Vitamin E internally or in a rub helps too.


----------



## Cadfael (Jun 17, 2020)

@Willowsgirl20 please post on how it goes; would like to know how you finally treat your girl and the results you get. Thanks

There's really good ideas listed. My vet prescribed Betagen Topical Spray for rash and hot spots. I hadn't heard of using collustrum. My oldest gets a hot spot occasionally and will give this a try.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

If you are able to *safely* cut away a little of the hair in that area it will help keep the urine from lingering there (I have a 13 1/2 year old). 
But don't shave it or it will make her itch. Your vet may need to help with this.

Along with the other "natural" remedies mentioned above, Colloidal Silver is another one.
It is an antimicrobial. 
I use it for myself and the dogs for anything from skin irritation/wounds to immune booster to relieving eye gunk.

"Reduces topical pain, calms skin inflammation, fights minor skin infections and promotes healing without odor, stinging or greasy residue. No synthetic preservatives."
*Gel:* Amazon.com: Sovereign Silver First Aid Gel – Homeopathic Medicine, 1oz (29mL) - Be Prepared for Life's Little Mishaps: Health & Personal Care 
*Liquid Spray: *


https://www.amazon.com/Sovereign-Silver-Bioactive-Hydrosol-Spray/dp/B000V9N17Y/ref=sr_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=colloidal+silver+spray&qid=1592482058&sr=8-5


----------



## Willowsgirl20 (Jan 15, 2020)

Thank you I will try that !


----------



## Barbia (Mar 13, 2021)

Willowsgirl20 said:


> Noticed our Willow has been leaving wet spots on her bed and couch. She looses a little urine and I know she is trying to keep herself clean and I catch her licking herself. However her vulva is red (spayed so its not heat) and it looks like its probably due to the urine causing the irritation. Our vet prescribed medicated wipes (Ketoconazole and Chloroxylenol) but they are so small and to use them on her privates is a horrible task (they are the size of acne wipes) and she struggles and tries to get away when we do it as it must burn also?
> Trying baby wipes also since they are bigger- but either seem to be extremely painful for her.
> I thought about using some cool water and softly spraying her down daily to keep her clean and cool . I have read some folks used diaper cream but the zinc can be harmful if licked off. I have read COCONUT oil will help but I am concerned about it making it any worse.
> Any other suggestions? We are not using a diaper as its not every night in which we see the pots. I am worried to use mild dog shampoo there on her privates for fear of irritating it even more.
> ...


Hi, I had this problem with my Husky she is now on a medication called propalin. It stops the leaking and then her groin will clear up once it is no longer wet and she will stop licking it to clean her self up.


----------

